# Can implantation bleeding be red like a period??



## TTCNum3

Hello ladies. I was just wondering about your thoughts on implantation bleeding. This morning when I wiped I saw bright pink. Of course I started to get sad because I really thought this was my month. As I went through the day the pink spotting became a redish brownish flow. But not like my normal period. I am 10 dpo and got a really faint line on frer. When I got home from work I tested again and got another faint line on a Walmart brand.. I'm soo confused! The bleeding is still like a flow but not heavy like normal! Help!!!


----------



## chasingbfp

I have heard of the color being anywhere from dark brown to bright red. If you got two faint lines on two different tests I would assume you are pregnant! But, before you get excited I really think it would be totally worth it for you to go buy a clear blue pregnancy test that says pregnant or not pregnant. It will save you all the stress and possibilities. Best of luck for you!


----------



## TTCNum3

chasingbfp said:


> I have heard of the color being anywhere from dark brown to bright red. If you got two faint lines on two different tests I would assume you are pregnant! But, before you get excited I really think it would be totally worth it for you to go buy a clear blue pregnancy test that says pregnant or not pregnant. It will save you all the stress and possibilities. Best of luck for you!

Thank yu so much!! I will keep yu posted! I forgot to mention that AF not due til Friday


----------



## amjon

I've had a red flow today too and assumed it was AF. I know if my last pregnancy I only had a TINY bit of pink (before I started MC) and in my first I had no bleeding at all. I haven't seen any clots at all today like I usually get, so maybe that's a good sign.


----------



## TTCNum3

I'm so confused!! Did yu test??


----------



## Sweedot

I had implantation bleeding in my last pregnancy, but it was dark brown and was a very small amount, it persisted over several days though...

Before that pregnancy, I had what I assume to be a chemical pregnancy, I tested positive a day before my missed period, the next day I tested again to see the line become darker, but it was fainter despite using fmu, the next day I spotted pink, the day after that I spotted again ....I tested again and the line was faint but still there...the next day my AF started and was very heavy and I passed several clots, it was also incredibly painful and lasted longer than my usual period. 

I've been on this forum for some time and I do know that women can and do bleed when they re pregnant and many of them have successful pregnancies....usually if you are several weeks along and you experience bright red bleeding, you are advised to see your doctor. 

Hope everything turns out ok and remember its it of yr hands at this stage, whatever the outcome.


----------



## New Mrs W

Hey hun! I am 9dpo today. Yesterday morning I had some red blood when I wiped which became brown by about 10am and is still there today. I had the exact same with Frankie but I don't remember getting this until after my BFP strangely enough. I haven't tested yet, may do so tomorrow (10dpo) as I have a FRER just waiting to be peed on! Good luck xx


----------



## doggylover

Two lines on two different tests is very good news!!!!!!

Tentative congratulations!


----------



## PEACELOVE1

Hi Everyone,
I have been spending a few days researching on the internet and everyone has been saying different things.
I am usually very regular and start my period every 26/7 days. But this time i was 3 days late and then i came on very lightly just light pink which again is strange because when i usually come on in its very heavy straight away. I then had what seemed to be a light period for a day and a half and then spotting brown/pink for 3 days. Its been 3 days since the spotting and since then i have been suffering with stomach cramps, the same as period pains. 
I have noticed a difference in my eating habits as everything i used to like i cant eat now like fish, and my nails have never been strong or grown before and now they are so long and extremely strong. Im also feeling sick but im not sure if this is my mind playing tricks on me!! Any advice- I have bought 2 pregnancy tests but not sure if it is too early??
Thanks in advance


----------



## TTCNum3

PEACELOVE1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have been spending a few days researching on the internet and everyone has been saying different things.
> I am usually very regular and start my period every 26/7 days. But this time i was 3 days late and then i came on very lightly just light pink which again is strange because when i usually come on in its very heavy straight away. I then had what seemed to be a light period for a day and a half and then spotting brown/pink for 3 days. Its been 3 days since the spotting and since then i have been suffering with stomach cramps, the same as period pains.
> I have noticed a difference in my eating habits as everything i used to like i cant eat now like fish, and my nails have never been strong or grown before and now they are so long and extremely strong. Im also feeling sick but im not sure if this is my mind playing tricks on me!! Any advice- I have bought 2 pregnancy tests but not sure if it is too early??
> Thanks in advance

Sounds like implantation bleeding to me! If so, I think yu should test now!! GL and keep me updated!


----------



## PEACELOVE1

I will :), think i'll leave it till the morning though. You don't think it's too early to test? I've been reading that that implantation is between 6-10 days after ovulation but mine works out a fair bit longer- Thanks for your help xx


----------



## PEACELOVE1

Thanks, im going to test tomorrow. Just thought it might be to early. I also haven't had any other symptoms. But we'll see tomorrow x


----------



## TTCNum3

PEACELOVE1 said:


> Thanks, im going to test tomorrow. Just thought it might be to early. I also haven't had any other symptoms. But we'll see tomorrow x

When is af due??


----------



## Ely27

Yes it can belike normal period and i tell you from EXPERIENCE... TWICE (i didnt have my second :/) anyway, I bled HEAVY and BRIGHT to the point i was so sure it ws period that i didnt test. It even lasted as long as my normal period (7 days). I didnt realize i was pregnant until the NEXT month. 



TTCNum3 said:


> Hello ladies. I was just wondering about your thoughts on implantation bleeding. This morning when I wiped I saw bright pink. Of course I started to get sad because I really thought this was my month. As I went through the day the pink spotting became a redish brownish flow. But not like my normal period. I am 10 dpo and got a really faint line on frer. When I got home from work I tested again and got another faint line on a Walmart brand.. I'm soo confused! The bleeding is still like a flow but not heavy like normal! Help!!!


----------



## PEACELOVE1

AF was due 30th July but 3 days later i had spotting and then 1 1/2 day light bleeding which is unusual for me as i usually suffer from heavy 7 day periods, then had spotting pink/brown for 3 days after along with stomach cramps like period pains.


----------



## Ely27

I too get heavy bleeding for 7 days. did you end up testing yet???



PEACELOVE1 said:


> AF was due 30th July but 3 days later i had spotting and then 1 1/2 day light bleeding which is unusual for me as i usually suffer from heavy 7 day periods, then had spotting pink/brown for 3 days after along with stomach cramps like period pains.


----------



## PEACELOVE1

No not yet, im going to test tomorrow morning- I'm not sure if the sick feelings i keep getting are nerves that i could be pregnant or that i actually am. I know your mind likes to play tricks on you. :/, just hoping its not to early to test.x


----------



## Mamabeaut88

PEACELOVE1 said:


> AF was due 30th July but 3 days later i had spotting and then 1 1/2 day light bleeding which is unusual for me as i usually suffer from heavy 7 day periods, then had spotting pink/brown for 3 days after along with stomach cramps like period pains.

This is me!!! Only my sittings stopped! I started spotting Sunday thought AF was coming so used a tampon (sorry TMI) but by the end of the day there was only a little brown on the tip. Monday I had the lightest bleed ever!! On and off, tuesday spotting wednesday spotting today nothing! But I'm getting stabbing twinges in my right lower abdomen also, feeling achy bottom of back and Boobs my armpits hurt now n again :/ I normall have heavy periods start to finish with clots (sorry TMi) and they last 7 days. Confused.com x


----------



## PEACELOVE1

Our symptoms really are the same, i have twinges and pains like period pains. I dont have achy boobs though which is strange but during my period always have sore boobs but nothing this month.
Are you going to test?
Are you having any other symptoms?


----------



## Mamabeaut88

Ye near enough the same hun. Well it sounds silly but I feel like I'm running a fever, I've got a tight stiff feeling really low down, I feel breathless and also if I get up too quick I keep getting head rushes. I'm really unsure wars going on. Hmmm I don't know wether to test yet or not, my periods are irregular so hard to say when I wud be on AF but I know it would be round about now so that was either a really one off light period or it was implantation bleeding. :/ when will you test? x


----------



## Ely27

WELL KEEP ME POSTED> Sending lots of baby dust your way!!!!



PEACELOVE1 said:


> No not yet, im going to test tomorrow morning- I'm not sure if the sick feelings i keep getting are nerves that i could be pregnant or that i actually am. I know your mind likes to play tricks on you. :/, just hoping its not to early to test.x


----------



## PEACELOVE1

Im testing tomorrow morning, i dont feel 100% feel like im slightly off its hard to explain but maybe all these symptoms are just down to the fact that i want to be pregnant ive read so much online that this does happen. But i suppose i wil see tomorrow.x


----------



## Mamabeaut88

Ahhhh good luck hunni. Hope you get a BFP! Keep me updated please :0) x


----------



## Ely27

Just think POSITIVE!! 



PEACELOVE1 said:


> Im testing tomorrow morning, i dont feel 100% feel like im slightly off its hard to explain but maybe all these symptoms are just down to the fact that i want to be pregnant ive read so much online that this does happen. But i suppose i wil see tomorrow.x


----------



## amjon

Ely27 said:


> Yes it can belike normal period and i tell you from EXPERIENCE... TWICE (i didnt have my second :/) anyway, I bled HEAVY and BRIGHT to the point i was so sure it ws period that i didnt test. It even lasted as long as my normal period (7 days). I didnt realize i was pregnant until the NEXT month.

Do you have any idea what your hcg was at the time? I had hcg (blood) of 2 on Monday (even though the idiot doctor tried to tell me there was none; the nurses had already told me the truth) and have had what seems to be normal period bleeding (except for the bit of brown at the beginning), but I've had the little muscle spasms like I had when I was pregnant. They were going to retest my blood, but the doctor (not the same one I saw on Monday) decided to just do a urine test instead (obviously with it being 2 two days earlier it was going to be BFN!). I still don't really know what is going on. I think it was a chemical as I did have a BFP a week earlier and then it got lighter (same doctor told me that BFP was from LH on the pregnancy test:haha:).


----------



## PEACELOVE1

Hi everyone. Test said not pregnant :( I'll keep trying. Still getting some period pain cramping so maybe I'll have to go to the doctors. See what next month has to bring . X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey , sorry to gatecrash your thread but I am in a similar situation and would like some / any advice // Or perhaps to be told to stop fantasizing and get on with things lol

I have a copper coil insitu, and my periods are always 27 days (exact to almost the hour lol); last month I was 6 days late. I had a tiny amount of spotting CD 29 after sex and again CD 30 after sex (just with wiping, sorry TMI) , then CD 32 a few episodes of brwon spotting over the course of the day. On the next day the bleeding was more of a flow, and red; so I just assumed my menses started properly but then the bleeding stopped the next day and had never gotten heavy like my normal period. (Normal for me is 4-5 days medium to very heavy flow)
I spent the first 2 days freaking out, done HPT was negative; told my hubby when I was 4 days late (thought he would freak out lol, but he never - thought it would have been' funny' lol) and done another HPT , negative again, by which point I was disappointed it was negative and had come round to the possibility of having another baby :((especially as my DH seemed to take it all so well lol)
After my mini period, I just thought 'oh well was not to be' and tried to get on with things (with babies going thru my mind ALL the time lol -even though my last pregnancy had me on crutches for 6 months , I am 40 next year and we already have 4 kids and had not planned anymore). 
And here's the thing thats worrying me - I was on crutches due to severe spd and it took about a year afterward the pregnancy / labour for the pain to be gone entirely. The past 3/4 days my pelvis has been niggling again -not a severe pain but definitely there!! Walking up stairs, carrying my LO and pushing his buggy have become difficult; then when we DTD last night I got shooting pains down my thigh and my hip became painful too.

Am I going crazy?? Am I having psychosomatic symptoms thru being broody ? Is it just coincidental that my pelvic instability has flared up 2 weeks after my missed /weird period. Maybe my body reminding mw what spd is like and reminding me not to go down that path again lol.
I also had 4-5 days of tender/ sore breasts which has now resolved, abdo cramping for a couple of days, now gone, headaches for several days now gone, crazily enough my nails have grown too ( I bite my nails and they appeared to grow overnight lol, and I still have them today) and a yukky metallic taste in my mouth.

I know the answer is test to find out but after 3 negatives already (tested 5 days late too) and most of my symptoms now gone, am I completely wasting time and money? Maybe its my age?? Dont know what I am expecting in a reply here tbh :( 
Maybe needed to just get it out there :(

Good luck ladies with your pregnancies or ttc journeys xxx Sending baby dust xx


----------



## Mamabeaut88

Just a quick update I took a test about an hour ago..... And looks like it was implantation bleeding bcuz i got a BFP. I don't deserve mine so I truly hope you get yours girls. Lots of Baby Dust to you all. X


----------



## Ely27

Hey! No i have NO idea about my hcg :/ I wish i could help. all i CAN say is that I bled pregnant. So its possible. Maybe your hcg is low because you just got pregnant? or maybe a chemical pregnancy? either way youre right, i would get another opinion from a diff doctor! :) Good luck!!



amjon said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it can belike normal period and i tell you from EXPERIENCE... TWICE (i didnt have my second :/) anyway, I bled HEAVY and BRIGHT to the point i was so sure it ws period that i didnt test. It even lasted as long as my normal period (7 days). I didnt realize i was pregnant until the NEXT month.
> 
> Do you have any idea what your hcg was at the time? I had hcg (blood) of 2 on Monday (even though the idiot doctor tried to tell me there was none; the nurses had already told me the truth) and have had what seems to be normal period bleeding (except for the bit of brown at the beginning), but I've had the little muscle spasms like I had when I was pregnant. They were going to retest my blood, but the doctor (not the same one I saw on Monday) decided to just do a urine test instead (obviously with it being 2 two days earlier it was going to be BFN!). I still don't really know what is going on. I think it was a chemical as I did have a BFP a week earlier and then it got lighter (same doctor told me that BFP was from LH on the pregnancy test:haha:).Click to expand...


----------



## Ely27

WOW congrats!!!!!!! SO happy for you! of course you deserve it! 

Im so nervous. I am 6dpo and after having sex i bled. Not heavy. dull red that turned to brown an d is still brown. Im hoping its IB that was let out and that we didnt mess it up :(((



Mamabeaut88 said:


> Just a quick update I took a test about an hour ago..... And looks like it was implantation bleeding bcuz i got a BFP. I don't deserve mine so I truly hope you get yours girls. Lots of Baby Dust to you all. X


----------



## Ely27

Hello wannabubba! i wish i could help but unfortunately i dont even understand half the terms you used :/ I just wanted to acknowledge your post and wish you luck on ttc!!!! :hugs:



wannabubba#4 said:


> Hey , sorry to gatecrash your thread but I am in a similar situation and would like some / any advice // Or perhaps to be told to stop fantasizing and get on with things lol
> 
> I have a copper coil insitu, and my periods are always 27 days (exact to almost the hour lol); last month I was 6 days late. I had a tiny amount of spotting CD 29 after sex and again CD 30 after sex (just with wiping, sorry TMI) , then CD 32 a few episodes of brwon spotting over the course of the day. On the next day the bleeding was more of a flow, and red; so I just assumed my menses started properly but then the bleeding stopped the next day and had never gotten heavy like my normal period. (Normal for me is 4-5 days medium to very heavy flow)
> I spent the first 2 days freaking out, done HPT was negative; told my hubby when I was 4 days late (thought he would freak out lol, but he never - thought it would have been' funny' lol) and done another HPT , negative again, by which point I was disappointed it was negative and had come round to the possibility of having another baby :((especially as my DH seemed to take it all so well lol)
> After my mini period, I just thought 'oh well was not to be' and tried to get on with things (with babies going thru my mind ALL the time lol -even though my last pregnancy had me on crutches for 6 months , I am 40 next year and we already have 4 kids and had not planned anymore).
> And here's the thing thats worrying me - I was on crutches due to severe spd and it took about a year afterward the pregnancy / labour for the pain to be gone entirely. The past 3/4 days my pelvis has been niggling again -not a severe pain but definitely there!! Walking up stairs, carrying my LO and pushing his buggy have become difficult; then when we DTD last night I got shooting pains down my thigh and my hip became painful too.
> 
> Am I going crazy?? Am I having psychosomatic symptoms thru being broody ? Is it just coincidental that my pelvic instability has flared up 2 weeks after my missed /weird period. Maybe my body reminding mw what spd is like and reminding me not to go down that path again lol.
> I also had 4-5 days of tender/ sore breasts which has now resolved, abdo cramping for a couple of days, now gone, headaches for several days now gone, crazily enough my nails have grown too ( I bite my nails and they appeared to grow overnight lol, and I still have them today) and a yukky metallic taste in my mouth.
> 
> I know the answer is test to find out but after 3 negatives already (tested 5 days late too) and most of my symptoms now gone, am I completely wasting time and money? Maybe its my age?? Dont know what I am expecting in a reply here tbh :(
> Maybe needed to just get it out there :(
> 
> Good luck ladies with your pregnancies or ttc journeys xxx Sending baby dust xx


----------



## manny82

hello ladies,

Me and hubby are trying for our first from 9 months...no luck yet. I had a period on July 07. Basically my average cycle is 35 days.. so per that af is due today. But this cycle was strange. So aug 4 Saturday around noon time i felt leakage and i thought af is starting so went to washroom and noticed i had a watery redish blood i was thinking is this period or wht so i had put pad than after few hours i noticed there is no blood no discharge, but i had terrible headache felt like if someone hit me with a hammer at the very top of head and whole body was aching. So at night i notice lil bit dark choclate color spots.Next day there was nothing. Than on Monday Aug 6 i had same choclate brown color blood and spots all day. Went to see doc on tuesday Aug 7 per doc this is can be infection, so he took some samples sent off to lab. So report came as normal ( no infection) yesterday Thrusday. Doc is on vacation now.. m thinking maybe i m preg as my sis n law had brownish black spots for two months and she was preg. I had weird pain in stomach yesterday it was like when u re tired u re legs hurt, same kind of pain in my stomach..Still m having spots here and there, and some leakage if i bend down to pick up something. I had done test Yesterday morning and it was negative. someone else has same issues.. please share with me...Soorry for TMI


----------



## Mamabeaut88

Ely27 said:


> WOW congrats!!!!!!! SO happy for you! of course you deserve it!
> 
> Im so nervous. I am 6dpo and after having sex i bled. Not heavy. dull red that turned to brown an d is still brown. Im hoping its IB that was let out and that we didnt mess it up :(((
> 
> 
> 
> Mamabeaut88 said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update I took a test about an hour ago..... And looks like it was implantation bleeding bcuz i got a BFP. I don't deserve mine so I truly hope you get yours girls. Lots of Baby Dust to you all. XClick to expand...

I bled after sex funny enough when I was about 6 dpo Fresh blood! And then it stopped. I really do hope you get your BFP. Thanks for saying I deserve it. Bcuz I wasn't trying I feel terrible for the people who are . Babydust and good luck to you x


----------



## manny82

Mamabeaut88 said:


> PEACELOVE1 said:
> 
> 
> AF was due 30th July but 3 days later i had spotting and then 1 1/2 day light bleeding which is unusual for me as i usually suffer from heavy 7 day periods, then had spotting pink/brown for 3 days after along with stomach cramps like period pains.
> 
> This is me!!! Only my sittings stopped! I started spotting Sunday thought AF was coming so used a tampon (sorry TMI) but by the end of the day there was only a little brown on the tip. Monday I had the lightest bleed ever!! On and off, tuesday spotting wednesday spotting today nothing! But I'm getting stabbing twinges in my right lower abdomen also, feeling achy bottom of back and Boobs my armpits hurt now n again :/ I normall have heavy periods start to finish with clots (sorry TMi) and they last 7 days. Confused.com xClick to expand...

Hey i had same.. mine started with light blood on Saturday, nothin on sunday than i had spots on monday, spots on Tuesday and wednesday..nothing today just when i wipe...my period starts heavy with clots and last for 4 days..did test on Thrusday yesterday morning it was negative, so will be testing tomorrow or sunday..


----------



## manny82

Mamabeaut88 said:


> Just a quick update I took a test about an hour ago..... And looks like it was implantation bleeding bcuz i got a BFP. I don't deserve mine so I truly hope you get yours girls. Lots of Baby Dust to you all. X

congrats....


----------



## vietmamsie

Sweedot said:


> I had implantation bleeding in my last pregnancy, but it was dark brown and was a very small amount, it persisted over several days though...

You give me hope! This is what I'm experiencing right now! It's more like dark brown CM than bleeding. I've had it for 5 days now, yesterday and today it's darker and there's more of it (the first day I just noticed it when I wiped once and it was pink, but now it's every time I go to the bathroom and darker)


----------



## vietmamsie

manny82 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> Me and hubby are trying for our first from 9 months...no luck yet. I had a period on July 07. Basically my average cycle is 35 days.. so per that af is due today. But this cycle was strange. So aug 4 Saturday around noon time i felt leakage and i thought af is starting so went to washroom and noticed i had a watery redish blood i was thinking is this period or wht so i had put pad than after few hours i noticed there is no blood no discharge, but i had terrible headache felt like if someone hit me with a hammer at the very top of head and whole body was aching. So at night i notice lil bit dark choclate color spots.Next day there was nothing. Than on Monday Aug 6 i had same choclate brown color blood and spots all day. Went to see doc on tuesday Aug 7 per doc this is can be infection, so he took some samples sent off to lab. So report came as normal ( no infection) yesterday Thrusday. Doc is on vacation now.. m thinking maybe i m preg as my sis n law had brownish black spots for two months and she was preg. I had weird pain in stomach yesterday it was like when u re tired u re legs hurt, same kind of pain in my stomach..Still m having spots here and there, and some leakage if i bend down to pick up something. I had done test Yesterday morning and it was negative. someone else has same issues.. please share with me...Soorry for TMI

I'm having spotting as well. I have NEVER had this before. It stared on Tuesday after I was very ill all day monday with some sort of stomach issues (Cramps, diarrhea and trowing up) it wasn't really blood, but rather light pink CM when I wiped. 5 days later, I still have it, except now it is much darker and its there every time I go to the bathroom.


----------



## Ely27

Well the closest i can say is ive been pregnant and bled just like a period and got a negative the first month but hte second i got positive... RIGHT NOW im spotting like that... baby dust if you are hoping for a pregnancy :)



manny82 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> Me and hubby are trying for our first from 9 months...no luck yet. I had a period on July 07. Basically my average cycle is 35 days.. so per that af is due today. But this cycle was strange. So aug 4 Saturday around noon time i felt leakage and i thought af is starting so went to washroom and noticed i had a watery redish blood i was thinking is this period or wht so i had put pad than after few hours i noticed there is no blood no discharge, but i had terrible headache felt like if someone hit me with a hammer at the very top of head and whole body was aching. So at night i notice lil bit dark choclate color spots.Next day there was nothing. Than on Monday Aug 6 i had same choclate brown color blood and spots all day. Went to see doc on tuesday Aug 7 per doc this is can be infection, so he took some samples sent off to lab. So report came as normal ( no infection) yesterday Thrusday. Doc is on vacation now.. m thinking maybe i m preg as my sis n law had brownish black spots for two months and she was preg. I had weird pain in stomach yesterday it was like when u re tired u re legs hurt, same kind of pain in my stomach..Still m having spots here and there, and some leakage if i bend down to pick up something. I had done test Yesterday morning and it was negative. someone else has same issues.. please share with me...Soorry for TMI


----------



## Ely27

Ahhh that gets me so excited :)! !!!!! 
and i know what youre tlaking about but you shouldnt feel bad about it. You should be happy. Its not rubbing it in anyones face. We are all here to support each other. :) and thank you! I hope so too. when did you get your bfp? i tested at 6dpo (lmao) of course bfn but now im dying to keep testing lol



Mamabeaut88 said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> WOW congrats!!!!!!! SO happy for you! of course you deserve it!
> 
> Im so nervous. I am 6dpo and after having sex i bled. Not heavy. dull red that turned to brown an d is still brown. Im hoping its IB that was let out and that we didnt mess it up :(((
> 
> 
> 
> Mamabeaut88 said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update I took a test about an hour ago..... And looks like it was implantation bleeding bcuz i got a BFP. I don't deserve mine so I truly hope you get yours girls. Lots of Baby Dust to you all. X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bled after sex funny enough when I was about 6 dpo Fresh blood! And then it stopped. I really do hope you get your BFP. Thanks for saying I deserve it. Bcuz I wasn't trying I feel terrible for the people who are . Babydust and good luck to you xClick to expand...


----------



## Mamabeaut88

Ely27 said:


> Ahhh that gets me so excited :)! !!!!!
> and i know what youre tlaking about but you shouldnt feel bad about it. You should be happy. Its not rubbing it in anyones face. We are all here to support each other. :) and thank you! I hope so too. when did you get your bfp? i tested at 6dpo (lmao) of course bfn but now im dying to keep testing lol
> 
> 
> 
> Mamabeaut88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> WOW congrats!!!!!!! SO happy for you! of course you deserve it!
> 
> Im so nervous. I am 6dpo and after having sex i bled. Not heavy. dull red that turned to brown an d is still brown. Im hoping its IB that was let out and that we didnt mess it up :(((
> 
> 
> 
> Mamabeaut88 said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update I took a test about an hour ago..... And looks like it was implantation bleeding bcuz i got a BFP. I don't deserve mine so I truly hope you get yours girls. Lots of Baby Dust to you all. X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bled after sex funny enough when I was about 6 dpo Fresh blood! And then it stopped. I really do hope you get your BFP. Thanks for saying I deserve it. Bcuz I wasn't trying I feel terrible for the people who are . Babydust and good luck to you xClick to expand...Click to expand...

Well Ely, At a guess I tested when I was about 5 dpo maybe 6 but it came back negative! It was only at about 13 Dpo I tested positive on Friday so, u got plenty of hope left and you deserve it x


----------



## Ely27

Thank you. Im def full of symptoms and i know i am i just have no PATIENCE to seee it on a test and make it OFFICIAL!!! lol



Mamabeaut88 said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh that gets me so excited :)! !!!!!
> and i know what youre tlaking about but you shouldnt feel bad about it. You should be happy. Its not rubbing it in anyones face. We are all here to support each other. :) and thank you! I hope so too. when did you get your bfp? i tested at 6dpo (lmao) of course bfn but now im dying to keep testing lol
> 
> 
> 
> Mamabeaut88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> WOW congrats!!!!!!! SO happy for you! of course you deserve it!
> 
> Im so nervous. I am 6dpo and after having sex i bled. Not heavy. dull red that turned to brown an d is still brown. Im hoping its IB that was let out and that we didnt mess it up :(((
> 
> 
> 
> Mamabeaut88 said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update I took a test about an hour ago..... And looks like it was implantation bleeding bcuz i got a BFP. I don't deserve mine so I truly hope you get yours girls. Lots of Baby Dust to you all. X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bled after sex funny enough when I was about 6 dpo Fresh blood! And then it stopped. I really do hope you get your BFP. Thanks for saying I deserve it. Bcuz I wasn't trying I feel terrible for the people who are . Babydust and good luck to you xClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Ely, At a guess I tested when I was about 5 dpo maybe 6 but it came back negative! It was only at about 13 Dpo I tested positive on Friday so, u got plenty of hope left and you deserve it xClick to expand...


----------



## Cassandtina1

Hey ladies just thought I'd share. I had kind of a strange period this last month. I started off a light brown day two was pretty normal with some red flow the next day absolutely nothing and then a few days of br oi wn spotting pretty much everytime I wiped but not on a pad. I took a test day bleeding ended and bfn but haven't tested again. Its been about a week but I'm not sure if I should test or not


----------



## Mumma2be96

I have been experiencing the same thing.
But i have been on ghe pill for a month but missed 5 days a couple weeks ago...
Today i got my period and it was a pasty brown. And that was early in the morning but it is now 11:30 at night and ir has changed colour, to more of a light red tone. And watery texture im very confused because me and my partner are very active in that area and im worried because i have wanted a kid for a long time with my DH but just cant fall.
What are your opions on this?


----------



## Sweetpea13

Hey guys I'm new to this cite and have a question. My period usually comes on the 10th of every month give or take a day or so and lasts for about 5 to 7 days. In sept. it didn't show up until the 24 and lasted a week but was very heavy I just chalked it up to stress because I have been moving from place to place. Well around the day my period tracker said i was ovulating i had unprotected sex with my bf (we aren't exactly trying to have a baby but not exactly taking proper precautions either. If it happens it happens) my period then didn't show up until the 30th of October and was fairly light for my period for about two days but not light enough to just be classified as spotting like the two days after that. Have been getting sick most nights and some mornings also ave been very moody and just worn out thought i haven't been doing anything strenuous to tire myself out. Lost and confused could i be pregnant or just crazy, 2 neg tests haven't seen a doc yet waiting till the end of the month... Help


----------



## Nickie23

I've been trying to conceive. About 2 and a half weeks ago I had unprotected sex and he ejac inside me. About 4 days ago I went pee and had a light pink discharged which lasted all day. I missed my period by 5 days and Today I just started bleeding it's sort of light but I'm having terrible cramps. I'm not sure if it's ib or my period?


----------



## Britanny

Hello, I have just recently joined this page because I need some advice as I'm very confused. 

Basically I have recently came on my 'period' and it was very heavy and bright red/pinkish like a fresh cut. This is very unusual for me as my periods are very light and a dark red/brownish colour. I have Google other websites as to why my period is so red and have got many different answers. I have also had cramps which have been on and off. I normally get cramps/pains when I am on my period. Also, my breasts have been really sore and sensitive to touch. Mostly around the edges and the nipple area. 

If anyone has an information or advice to help me, I would be really grateful. Thank you :)


----------



## zityruadoes

Okay well my period always come on the 20th of every month , this June it didn't come along Now July 1st come and I start bleeding , had cramps back pain , tired & now todays the 3rd of July and wen I check at like 5am its done , like wen i pee its yellow no blood ( sorry for tmi ) but thats not normal too me cause my girly thing last 4 days top , My boyfriend and I are sexually active and throughout June we have had intercourse , just need to know what's goin on


----------



## queenzee12

Hi ladies in desperate need of some advice. OK so I've was feeling so strange in the last 2 weeks I had sore muscles in my stomach for like 2 1/2 days(and I don't work out) and threw up once trying to eat a burrito that I used to love and later that night I went to chipotle to grab food but as soon as I walked in I started getting very nausea and went thru the line with my boyfriend and had to rush out to throw up on the sidewalk. I've started wanting chocolate milk everytime I go to the store when I didn't even use to drink chocolate milk now I have 1 bottle at least once a day. I would have lower back pain and even my boobs were so sensitive I was always tried and sleeping a whole lot more. so 12/4 I started to have a little spotting only when I wipe after using the bathroom that lasted up until Sunday morning when I noticed it started to pick up but still fairly light red in color and now today I'm noticing it's getting to become a bright red with a few blood clots but still not heavy enough for me to use a tampon just a pad. I don't know if this is some weird result of me just getting off my implanon 11/19 or if I could be pregnant. Please someone help and I am ttc so I don't know if this is good or bad.


----------



## MumandBaby23

Hello all,

Me and my husband have been trying to conceive for about 6 months now.

This month my period was only 1 day late. I got light brown spotting the first day,but now its been 2 days and I got dark red blood. 

Did anybody ever experience that before?
Can I be pregnant or is that just my period ?:cry::cry:


----------



## MumandBaby23

Aw and also I did 3 tests and all are negative


----------



## Tsmclean314

Hey you guys I had my last period oct 29 I didn't get a period for November I am 9 days late , then today December 5 , I started bleeding it was bright red then it stopped and went a light pink no cramps but do feel like I have to throw up and I have a headaches , my breast have been hurting on the sides like near my armpits , but I'm am so confused someone help pls .:blush::cry::nope:


----------



## Facethemusic

Ely27 said:


> Yes it can belike normal period and i tell you from EXPERIENCE... TWICE (i didnt have my second :/) anyway, I bled HEAVY and BRIGHT to the point i was so sure it ws period that i didnt test. It even lasted as long as my normal period (7 days). I didnt realize i was pregnant until the NEXT month.
> 
> 
> 
> TTCNum3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. I was just wondering about your thoughts on implantation bleeding. This morning when I wiped I saw bright pink. Of course I started to get sad because I really thought this was my month. As I went through the day the pink spotting became a redish brownish flow. But not like my normal period. I am 10 dpo and got a really faint line on frer. When I got home from work I tested again and got another faint line on a Walmart brand.. I'm soo confused! The bleeding is still like a flow but not heavy like normal! Help!!!Click to expand...

Ely, when did your IB bleeding start? Mine was 8 days before AF was due.


----------

